# zig cp3 voltmeter



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently noticed that the leisure battery voltmeter had stopped working so I removed the panel and found that one of the terminals on the back of the voltmeter had broken off,(unable to re-solder back on as the terminal is broken too far into the meter) does anyone know where I can source a new meter to insert into the panel or failing that a new CP3 panel. Its beige plastic and fitted to a 2002 Autotrail Cheyenne.

The meter has V1 written on it

I've looked on ebay, zig, and sargent and tried googling it but to no avail, seems as though the new panels being fitted are a different style.

Can anybody help ?

regards.
JP1

attached is a photo of the panel in question (not mine as this one shows it working !!)


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, you could give O'Learys a try, they do have Zig items
Product display 

Zig VM-4 Battery Meter 





Order no.: ZIGVM4
Our price: £ 28.95




Leisure Battery Voltage Meter. Instructions supplied. Screw terminal connections. Panel 82 x 70mm approx. 


Nigel


----------



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, I had seen these on my search, the vm4 is a different colour and style of panel, though if I can't find the right one I may have to look at this and swap the meter into my panel if they are the same size.
regards.
JP1


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you tried zig themselves they are in bromsgrove 01527 556715
hope this helps.
kev


----------



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I e mailed them yesterday and still waiting a reply

regards.
JP1


----------

